# MCU: Transgender-Superheld angekündigt



## Darkmoon76 (2. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *MCU: Transgender-Superheld angekündigt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *MCU: Transgender-Superheld angekündigt*


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Januar 2020)

Solange die Qualität nicht drunter leidet. Als Werbeargument zieht das nämlich nur bei einer kleinen Gruppe, dem Großteil der westlichen Bevölkerung ist das schnurzpiepsegal. Dafür kann man die Filme in der halben Welt dann nicht zeigen, weil leider viele Länder so was gar nicht mögen.


----------



## Wynn (2. Januar 2020)

Hoffen wir mal das die Story gut ausgearbeitet ist.

Viele Filme verlassen sich drauf das es reicht zu sagen wir haben LGBT im Film und dann ist es schlecht rübergebracht.


----------



## Zybba (2. Januar 2020)

endlich


----------



## chris74bs (2. Januar 2020)

Nicole Maines ist doch ein gutes Beispiel, sie spielt eine Superheldin was sie zweifelsohne im richtigen Leben ist wie ich finde.
Wer sie nicht kennt einfach mal Googeln, dann erkennt ihr sie vieleicht


----------



## z13l5ch31b3 (2. Januar 2020)

genau son scheiss haben wir gebraucht.... Netflix & Co.KG nervt eh schon genug mit dem überzogenen 'Wir müssen in jeder Serie Homosexuelle haben' ... versteht mich nicht falsch. Das ist weder Hetze noch Argwohn gegenüber unseren Mitmenschen der gleichgeschlechtlichen Liebe,... es nervt halt nur im Moment.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (2. Januar 2020)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass sie damit auf die Nase fliegen werden.


----------



## Schalkmund (2. Januar 2020)

> Seine Figur Phastos ist unsterblich, superstark, sehr schnell und kämpft mit einem gewaltigen Kriegshammer. Phastos ist homosexuell.


Hehe, man mache Thor schwarz und schwul und zack ein neuer Marvel-Held ist geboren. Irgendwas sagt mir, dass die Autoren überbezahlt sind


----------



## Haehnchen81 (2. Januar 2020)

"kämpft mit einem gewaltigen Kriegshammer. Phastos ist homosexuell." klingt wie ne Zusammenfassung eines Gay-porns.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Januar 2020)

Ich will einen MCU-Film mit guten Charakteren. Ob die Hetero, Homo, Mann, Frau, Trans oder sonst was sind ist mir total egal. 
Das hier wirkt aktuell noch wie ein Film, der um eine social message drumrum gebaut wird. Und das geht meistens schief. Hoffen wir, dass es anders wird. Aber aktuell sehe ich dieses Projekt scheitern.


----------



## Alreech (2. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Solange die Qualität nicht drunter leidet. Als Werbeargument zieht das nämlich nur bei einer kleinen Gruppe, dem Großteil der westlichen Bevölkerung ist das schnurzpiepsegal. Dafür kann man die Filme in der halben Welt dann nicht zeigen, weil leider viele Länder so was gar nicht mögen.


Keine Panik, für diese Länder werden die entsprechenden Szenen einfach rausgeschnitten.


----------



## ivans (2. Januar 2020)

Vorschlag, damit das auch sicher ein Hit wird. Synchronstimme Julien Bam.


----------



## Alreech (2. Januar 2020)

"Phastos ist homosexuell", und das macht ihn zum LGBT-Charakter?

Lol, viele Homosexuelle lehnen Trans-Gender ab.
Viele lesbische Frauen können sich z.B. nicht vorstellen mit einer nicht operierten lesbischen trans-Frau Sex zu haben weil diese noch einen weiblichen, lesbischen Penis hat.
Solche trans-Frauen werden auch diskriminiert, so weigerten sich z.B. in Kanada mehrere Kosmetiksalons einer trans-Frau ihren weiblichen Hodensack mit Wachs zu enthaaren.

Auch nicht-homosexuelle lehnen trans-Menschen ab, z.B. traditionelle trans-excludierende Feministen (TERF) die sich weigern zu akzeptieren das auch trans-Frauen ein Recht haben an für Frauen reservierte Orte und Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen.
Das führt dazu das gegen trans-Frauen in Frauencafes und Frauengefängnissen oder trans-Frauen beim Frauenboxen (oder anderen Sportarten) gehetzt wird.
Und gerade dieser Hass und Hetze hat in den letzten Jahren zu-, nicht abgenommen.

Ach ja, mit Mystique und Loki hat Marvel eingentlich schon zwei gestaltwandelnde Superhelden/Schurken denen es ziemlich egal sind ob sie Mann oder Frau sind...


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> "Phastos ist homosexuell", und das macht ihn zum LGBT-Charakter?
> 
> Lol, viele Homosexuelle lehnen Trans-Gender ab.


  Ja und? LGBT heißt einfach nur Lesbisch, Schwul, Bisexuell und Transgender. Wenn eines davon zutrifft, ist es eben ein LGBT-Charakter. Das ist ja keine "Partei" oder so, wo einer eine bestimmte Meinung haben muss, um dazugezählt zu werden...  

Wenn ein Superheld aus Dresden käme, wäre er halt auch ein sächsischer Superheld - selbst wenn derjenige die meisten Leute aus Leipzig hasst wie Pest.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Das führt dazu das gegen ... trans-Frauen beim Frauenboxen (oder anderen Sportarten) gehetzt wird.



Ich bin, bis auf diesen Punkt, ja generell bei dir.
Aber in diesem Fall ist das Opponieren gegen Transfrauen in weiblichen Sport-Wettbewerben keinesfalls Hetze.
Aufgrund der nun einmal weiterhin existierenden grundlegenden biologischen Unterschiede, hinsichtlich Körpermasse und Aufbau, haben Transfrauen einen eindeutigen (unfairen) Vorteil gegenüber ihren Konkurrentinnen.
Frauenboxen ist mit das beste Beispiel, da hier genau diese biologischen Vorteile am schwerwiegendsten zum Tragen kommen - innerhalb der jeweiligen Geschlechter gibt es schon jeweils 17 Gewichtsklassen!
Nicht umsonst, gibt es bis heute in den meisten Sportarten aus gutem Grund - nämlich der Fairness - keine gemischten Kämpfe, ausgenommen einige wenige wie gemischtes Tennis.


----------



## Worrel (2. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Lol, viele Homosexuelle lehnen Trans-Gender ab.
> Viele lesbische Frauen können sich z.B. nicht vorstellen mit einer nicht operierten lesbischen trans-Frau Sex zu haben weil diese noch einen weiblichen, lesbischen Penis hat.
> Solche trans-Frauen werden auch diskriminiert, so weigerten sich z.B. in Kanada mehrere Kosmetiksalons einer trans-Frau ihren weiblichen Hodensack mit Wachs zu enthaaren.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alreech (3. Januar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich bin, bis auf diesen Punkt, ja generell bei dir.
> Aber in diesem Fall ist das Opponieren gegen Transfrauen in weiblichen Sport-Wettbewerben keinesfalls Hetze.
> Aufgrund der nun einmal weiterhin existierenden grundlegenden biologischen Unterschiede, hinsichtlich Körpermasse und Aufbau, haben Transfrauen einen eindeutigen (unfairen) Vorteil gegenüber ihren Konkurrentinnen.
> Frauenboxen ist mit das beste Beispiel, da hier genau diese biologischen Vorteile am schwerwiegendsten zum Tragen kommen - innerhalb der jeweiligen Geschlechter gibt es schon jeweils 17 Gewichtsklassen!
> Nicht umsonst, gibt es bis heute in den meisten Sportarten aus gutem Grund - nämlich der Fairness - keine gemischten Kämpfe, ausgenommen einige wenige wie gemischtes Tennis.



Also laut LGBTQ Experten denen ich auf Twitter folge gibt es keine biologischen Unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern, da diese nur soziale Konstrukte sind.
Wenn eine Cis-Frau beim Frauenboxen von einer Trans-Frau platt gemacht wird liegt das einzig und allein am fehlenden Ehrgeiz der Cis-Frau, nicht an irgendwelchen sexistischen & angeblich "biologischen" Unterschieden.


----------



## SGDrDeath (3. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Also laut LGBTQ Experten denen ich auf Twitter folge gibt es keine biologischen Unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern, da diese nur soziale Konstrukte sind.
> Wenn eine Cis-Frau beim Frauenboxen von einer Trans-Frau platt gemacht wird liegt das einzig und allein am fehlenden Ehrgeiz der Cis-Frau, nicht an irgendwelchen sexistischen & angeblich "biologischen" Unterschieden.


Tja, dann sollten die nochmal in die Schule besuchen und besser aufpassen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (3. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Also laut LGBTQ Experten denen ich auf Twitter folge gibt es keine biologischen Unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern, da diese nur soziale Konstrukte sind.
> Wenn eine Cis-Frau beim Frauenboxen von einer Trans-Frau platt gemacht wird liegt das einzig und allein am fehlenden Ehrgeiz der Cis-Frau, nicht an irgendwelchen sexistischen & angeblich "biologischen" Unterschieden.



Klar, man kann definitiv behaupten, daß die Williams-Schwestern im Tennis eindeutig recht ehrgeizlos sind... .
Wie sonst hätten sie gegen einen Mann mit Platz 203 in der Weltrangliste verlieren können:
https://www.tennisnet.com/news/aust...asch-die-williams-schwestern-vernaschte-38836
Auch die deutsche Frauennationalmannschaft hat durch die Bank keinen Ehrgeiz, wie hätten sie sonst gegen die männliche B-Jugend vom VFB Stuttgart verlieren können.
Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für die australische Frauennationalmannschaft - hier waren die Sieger die Jungs der U-15 Jugend.
Heute darf sich irgendwie jeder zu einem Experten erklären...


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> "Phastos ist homosexuell", und das macht ihn zum LGBT-Charakter?


Dir ist schon klar, wofür das G in LGBT steht?


Alreech schrieb:


> Lol, viele Homosexuelle lehnen Trans-Gender ab.
> Viele lesbische Frauen können sich z.B. nicht vorstellen mit einer nicht operierten lesbischen trans-Frau Sex zu haben weil diese noch einen weiblichen, lesbischen Penis hat.


Das liegt aber nicht an Ablehnung im Sinne von Sexismus o.ä., sondern ganz einfach an der sexuellen Orientierung besagter Frau. Eine Trans-Frau ist biologisch gesehen immernoch ein Kerl.


Alreech schrieb:


> oder trans-Frauen beim Frauenboxen (oder anderen Sportarten) gehetzt wird.


Und auch das hat nichts mit Hetze zu tun, sondern mit der physischen Überlegenheit. Auch hier wieder: Eine Trans-Frau ist biologisch gesehen ein Kerl und damit in der Regel physisch stärker als eine Frau.



Alreech schrieb:


> Also laut LGBTQ Experten denen ich auf Twitter folge gibt es keine biologischen Unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern, da diese nur soziale Konstrukte sind.
> Wenn eine Cis-Frau beim Frauenboxen von einer Trans-Frau platt gemacht wird liegt das einzig und allein am fehlenden Ehrgeiz der Cis-Frau, nicht an irgendwelchen sexistischen & angeblich "biologischen" Unterschieden.


Mich würde mal interessieren, ob diese "Experten" tatsächlich Geschlechter meinen oder nur "Geschlechterrollen". Denn letztere sind in der tat nur soziale Konstrukte. 

Wenn die aber tatsächlich das biologische Geschlecht meinen sollten, sollten diese Leute wirklich noch mal die Schule besuchen.


----------



## schokoeis (3. Januar 2020)

Ich frag mich halt warum Sexualität und Ausrichtung der Protagonisten überhaupt so eine Rolle spielen muss. Einfach mal in die Schlagzeilen kommen? Warum macht der nicht einfach nen guten Film und wenn dabei rauskommt das der "Held" Trans ist dann juckts auch keinen. Wenn der TG-Superheld allerdings das einzige Alleinstellungsmerkmal des Films ist, kann ich drauf verzichten!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Januar 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Ich frag mich halt warum Sexualität und Ausrichtung der Protagonisten überhaupt so eine Rolle spielen muss.


Weil es mittlerweile zu einem Thema geworden ist, das in der öffentlichen Betrachtung enorm an Aufmerksamkeit gewonnen hat und extrem polarisiert. Die Medien machen da mit, weil das Thema auch ihnen zuverlässig Leser beschert und so wird auch das ein großes Thema. 

Egal ob hier oder z.B. bei größeren Onlineportalen: die Artikel generieren gute Zahlen bei den Aufrufen und werden häufig zahlreich kommentiert. Das spielt sich alles gegenseitig in die Hände. 

Sexualität ist schon lange Bestandteil in Serien o.ä. und auch homosexuelle Paare werden nicht erst seit vier Jahren gezeigt. Die meiste Zeit über ist das auch total egal, aber bei einem solch großen Franchise generiert es dann halt wieder Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> [...]Lol, viele Homosexuelle lehnen Trans-Gender ab.[...]


... hier hab ich aufgehört zu lesen!


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Ich frag mich halt warum Sexualität und Ausrichtung der Protagonisten überhaupt so eine Rolle spielen muss. Einfach mal in die Schlagzeilen kommen? Warum macht der nicht einfach nen guten Film und wenn dabei rauskommt das der "Held" Trans ist dann juckts auch keinen. Wenn der TG-Superheld allerdings das einzige Alleinstellungsmerkmal des Films ist, kann ich drauf verzichten!



Zumal es ja auch, wenn es gut gemeint ist und letztendlich nur <1 min im Film eine Rolle spielt, doof wirken kann und selbst von dem, für den es gedacht war, nicht gut gefunden wird. 
Wie in einem der neuen Star Trek Filme, in dem gezeigt wird, daß Sulu schwul ist (zu sehen ist nur eine familientaugliche Begrüßung "am Flughafen" inkl. Adoptivtochter.
George Takei, der Original Sulu aus der Ur Serie, ist bekanntermaßen schwul - aber seine Figur, Hikaru Sulu, war nie schwul. und deshalb findet er es nicht gut, daß die nun nachträglich verschwult wird, auch wenn es ihm zu Ehren sein soll.

Wenn ich jetzt die ganzen Superhelden Filme der vergangenen Jahre Revue passieren lasse und mich dann frage: In welchem Film hat es mich eigentlich interessiert oder war es relevant, welche sexuelle Ausrichtung der Titelheld hat?, bekomme ich ganz magere Ergebnisse.

Spontan fällt mir nur _Batman's Rückkehr _ein, Danny DeVito's One-Man Show als Pinguin. Da gibt es außerdem noch Catwoman und ein Katz- und Bat-Spiel um den heißen Brei bzw die Frage, ob eine Beziehung zwischen ihnen möglich sein kann oder darf oder sollte. Das funktioniert bei Cat*woman* und Bat*man* natürlich nur als potentielles Heteropaar.

Wenn ich mir nun speziell das MCU anschaue , fallen mir eigentlich nur diese Titelhelden Beziehungen ein:
Iron Man
Thor
Cap
Black Widow/Hulk
Hawkeye
Starlord/Gamora
Antman/Wasp

Magere Ausbeute für ~20 Filme. Und abgesehen davon, daß die eh nur am Rande vorkommen: Relevant für die Handlung ist keine davon. 
Genausogut hätte bspweise Hawkeye den Hulk besänftigen und Thor sich in Harald Glööckler vergucken können.


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Sexualität ist schon lange Bestandteil in Serien o.ä. und auch homosexuelle Paare werden nicht erst seit vier Jahren gezeigt. Die meiste Zeit über ist das auch total egal, aber bei einem solch großen Franchise generiert es dann halt wieder Aufmerksamkeit.



Für den Anteil, den LBGTs an der Gesamtbevölkerung haben (2016 waren's wohl 7,4%), wird da jedoch viel zu viel Tamtam drum gemacht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Januar 2020)

*MCU: Transgender-Superheld angekündigt*



Worrel schrieb:


> Für den Anteil, den LBGTs an der Gesamtbevölkerung haben (2016 waren's wohl 7,4%), wird da jedoch viel zu viel Tamtam drum gemacht.



Ich habe beim Lesen von Kommentaren unter den jeweiligen Artikeln eher das Gefühl, dass da die anderen 92,6% Tamtam drum machen.


----------



## Cobar (3. Januar 2020)

> Seine Figur Phastos ist unsterblich, superstark, sehr schnell und kämpft mit einem gewaltigen Kriegshammer. Phastos ist homosexuell.


Einfach grandios geschrieben. Ein Homosexueller mit einem "gewaltigen Kriegshammer" 

Naja, lassen wir das mal bei Seite und kehren zur eigentlichen Frage zurück.
Hier wird ja jetzt viel über Sinn und Unsinn eines Transgender Superhelden diskutiert, aber meine Frage wäre viel eher:
Entspricht es der Comic-Vorlage? Gibt es diesen Held dort auch so?

Falls ja, bitte bringt eine gute Story und lasst es zum Charakter passen. Bitte bloß kein "heyyy, seht mich an! Ich bin transgender und muss das jetzt jedem auf die Nase binden, den ich treffe, auch wenn das im Comic nur in wenigen Szenen mal angesprochen wird!"
Falls nicht, dann lasst solche Veränderungen bitte einfach. Stellt die Figuren so dar, wie sie auch in den Comics vorkommen.
Es ist mir vollkommen egal, ob ein Charakter transgender oder was auch immer ist, solange er glaubhaft dargestellt wird.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Januar 2020)

Ich persönlich habe nichts dagegen wenn in Film und in Serien auch Homosexualität bzw. Transgender thematisiert werden. Wenn es genau so normal und alltäglich dargestellt wird wie Heterosexualität habe ich damit absolut kein Problem damit, warum auch?! Problematischer wird es nur, wenn auf Teufel komm raus und mit Krampf so ein Thema angesprochen bzw. dargestellt wird.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Januar 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> [...]
> Es ist mir vollkommen egal, ob ein Charakter transgender oder was auch immer ist, solange er glaubhaft dargestellt wird.


Das können wir so stehen lassen, aber dein ursprünglich letzter Satz war ja nun ein wenig anders:

_Falls nicht, dann lasst solche Veränderungen bitte einfach. Stellt die Figuren so dar, wie sie auch in den Commics vorkommen. _
Da würde ich aber widersprechen wollen: Marvel macht nicht nur Comics. D.h. wenn Marvel der Meinung ist, diesem Helden zuerst einen Film bzw. Serie zu geben, dann ist das eben so. "Früher"(tm) war es eben nun einmal so, dass es kein Internet und Fernsehen / Filme wie heute gab, d.h. die Charaktere wurden günstig als Comic produziert und veröffentlicht, das war damals der Weg. Heute nicht mehr. Vor allem da Marvel seit geraumer Zeit die Helden eh durcheinander wirbelt und vor nichts halt macht.


----------



## Cobar (3. Januar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das können wir so stehen lassen, aber dein ursprünglich letzter Satz war ja nun ein wenig anders:
> 
> _Falls nicht, dann lasst solche Veränderungen bitte einfach. Stellt die Figuren so dar, wie sie auch in den Commics vorkommen. _
> Da würde ich aber widersprechen wollen: Marvel macht nicht nur Comics. D.h. wenn Marvel der Meinung ist, diesem Helden zuerst einen Film bzw. Serie zu geben, dann ist das eben so. "Früher"(tm) war es eben nun einmal so, dass es kein Internet und Fernsehen / Filme wie heute gab, d.h. die Charaktere wurden günstig als Comic produziert und veröffentlicht, das war damals der Weg. Heute nicht mehr. Vor allem da Marvel seit geraumer Zeit die Helden eh durcheinander wirbelt und vor nichts halt macht.



Der Satz steht auch weiterhin dar und ich sehe das keinen Konflikt drin zu dem Satz, den ich dann noch ergänzt habe.
Gemeint war damit auch eher die Vorlage als dass jetzt plötzlich für eine Serie solch ein Held verändert werden sollte.
Der nun vorletzte Satz ist also eine erste Bedingung, um die zweite dann möglich zu machen.

Wenn der Held nun seinen ersten Auftritt in einem Film hat, dann ist das eben so. Wäre zwar irgendwie schade, weil die ganzen Filmhelden eher dürftig ausgebaut sind, aber wäre auch in Ordnung.
Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass es irgendein bereits existierender Held sein wird, denn einen komplett neuen Helden zu erschaffen, das bekommt auch Marvel in den Filmen nicht so einfach hin, weil zu viel erklärt werden muss.
Da wird sich lieber auf existierende Figuren verlassen, die bereits eine komplette Backstory und möglichst auch Bekanntheit haben.
Setz also von mir aus meine Aussage bezüglich "Comics" mit "der Usprungsversion entsprechend" gleich.


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> _Falls nicht, dann lasst solche Veränderungen bitte einfach. Stellt die Figuren so dar, wie sie auch in den Commics vorkommen. _
> Da würde ich aber widersprechen wollen: Marvel macht nicht nur Comics. D.h. wenn Marvel der Meinung ist, diesem Helden zuerst einen Film bzw. Serie zu geben, dann ist das eben so. "Früher"(tm) war es eben nun einmal so, dass es kein Internet und Fernsehen / Filme wie heute gab, d.h. die Charaktere wurden günstig als Comic produziert und veröffentlicht, das war damals der Weg. Heute nicht mehr. Vor allem da Marvel seit geraumer Zeit die Helden eh durcheinander wirbelt und vor nichts halt macht.



Ich denke, du redest an der Aussage vorbei.
Cobar meint, daß man bestehende Charaktere *nicht verändern *sollte. Wenn Antman in den Comics schwul wäre: wunderbar: her mit dem Homo. Ist er's in den Comics nicht, sollten er's auch auch in Filmen nicht sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Januar 2020)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich von Superheldenfilmen/-serien völlig übersättigt bin, finde ich die grundsätzliche Idee gut. Kommt aber letztendlich natürlich auf die Umsetzung an.



schokoeis schrieb:


> Ich frag mich halt warum Sexualität und Ausrichtung der Protagonisten überhaupt so eine Rolle spielen muss. Einfach mal in die Schlagzeilen kommen? Warum macht der nicht einfach nen guten Film und wenn dabei rauskommt das der "Held" Trans ist dann juckts auch keinen. Wenn der TG-Superheld allerdings das einzige Alleinstellungsmerkmal des Films ist, kann ich drauf verzichten!



Es wäre schön, wenn es tatsächlich keine Rolle spielen würde, aber soweit sind wir leider noch lange nicht. Für die Übergangszeit muss man das Thema wohl leider etwas "aggressiver" behandeln. Das Problem dabei ist leider, dass es die Leute, die ohnehin schon ihre Vorurteile und Ablehnung haben, nur noch weiter anstacheln wird. Wie man das Problem lösen kann? Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht braucht es einfach Zeit ... im Zweifel mehrere Generationen. Viele Menschen lassen sich nicht gerne von ihrer Meinung abbringen.

Aber ich stimme dem Punkt zu, dass der LGBTQ-Faktor nicht als pures Alleinstellungsmerkmal in Unterhaltungsprodukten existieren sollte, sondern dass das Thema auch gut und glaubwürdig in die Geschichte eingearbeitet werden muss ... und nicht einmal zwingend als zentrales Thema. Dann können auch Leute ohne direkten Bezug zu LGBTQ-Themen diese Produkte genießen und nur so "pflanzt" sich dieses Thema auch auf eine Weise ins Bewusstsein ein, die hoffentlich irgendwann zur Normalität führt.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Januar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich denke, du redest an der Aussage vorbei.
> Cobar meint, daß man bestehende Charaktere *nicht verändern *sollte. Wenn Antman in den Comics schwul wäre: wunderbar: her mit dem Homo. Ist er's in den Comics nicht, sollten er's auch auch in Filmen nicht sein.




Nein, habe ich nicht. Ich mein das schon so, wie es da steht ... vor allem der letzte Satz ist eine direkte Antwort auf das, was du gerade geschrieben hast.


----------



## Frullo (3. Januar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht. Ich mein das schon so, wie es da steht ... vor allem der letzte Satz ist eine direkte Antwort auf das, was du gerade geschrieben hast.



Änderungen an einer Comic-Vorlage sind tatsächlich Gang und Gäbe. Solche Änderungen haben wohl oft genug einen nachvollziehbaren Grund: Genauso wie Bücher lassen sich auch Comics nicht 1:1 ins Filmmedium übertragen. Zudem hat die Geschichte die man erzählen will "Bedürfnisse" die eine Anpassung der Vorlage voraussetzen. Gut möglich, dass die Geschichte die erzählt werden soll eine Änderung der sexuellen Präferenzen oder eben sogar des Geschlechtes an sich notwendig macht. Allerdings habe ich gerade etwas Mühe damit, mir eine solche Geschichte im - doch ziemlich apolitischen - MCU vorzustellen.
Wenn dann eben der einzige Grund für eine solche Änderung der ist, dass man "die Normalität von Transgender-Charakteren in jedem Aspekt unserer Gesellschaft" fördern will... naja: So nobel der Grundgedanke dahinter auch sein mag, oft genug trägt es vielmehr zur Polarisierung als zur Annäherung bei. 
Weil es eben aufgezwungen wirkt...


----------



## solidus246 (3. Januar 2020)

Schwachsinn darüber zu sprechen. Mensch ist Mensch. Bekommt das mal in euren Schädel.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Januar 2020)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn darüber zu sprechen. Mensch ist Mensch. Bekommt das mal in euren Schädel.



Das stimmt zwar an sich, aber "bekommt das mal in euren Schädel" ist leider keine Methode, die funktioniert, um Leute von irgendwas zu überzeugen oder mehr Respekt/Offenheit gegenüber Dingen zu erreichen, die die Leute nicht verstehen.


----------



## Alreech (3. Januar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Klar, man kann definitiv behaupten, daß die Williams-Schwestern im Tennis eindeutig recht ehrgeizlos sind... .
> Wie sonst hätten sie gegen einen Mann mit Platz 203 in der Weltrangliste verlieren können:
> https://www.tennisnet.com/news/aust...asch-die-williams-schwestern-vernaschte-38836
> Auch die deutsche Frauennationalmannschaft hat durch die Bank keinen Ehrgeiz, wie hätten sie sonst gegen die männliche B-Jugend vom VFB Stuttgart verlieren können.
> ...



Bei den weiblichen Mannschaften liegt es eindeutig an der fehlenden Diversität.
Würden die Frauenmannschaften mehr trans-Frauen aufstellen, würden sie bessere Leistungen bringen.
Leider werden auch in Mannschaftssportarten trans-Frauen Ziel von Hass und Hetze, zum Teil wird da auch mit Fat- & Bodyshaming gearbeitet: 
"Wenn Du als Frau zu groß bist hast Du im Frauensport nichts zu suchen !"
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...n-policy-sets-a-dangerous-precedent-for-women


----------



## Alreech (3. Januar 2020)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn darüber zu sprechen. Mensch ist Mensch. Bekommt das mal in euren Schädel.


Ein schwuler Superheld mit einem riesigen Kriegshammer ist sicherlich die beste Methode Menschen die das anders sehen ein bisschen Toleranz einzuprügeln.


----------



## Alreech (3. Januar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, wofür das G in LGBT steht?


Dir ist schon klar das Du das G in LGBTQA nicht von den anderen Buchstaben trennen kannst ?

Viele Schwule geniesen z.B. ihre männlichen Privilegien und denken nicht im traum daran Lesben, Transsexuelle oder Asexuelle zu supporten.
Im Gegenteil, bei Veranstaltungen wie die Christopher Street Day verkleiden sich auch nicht queere Schwule als Transvestiten und eignen sich damit deren Kultur an.
Das ist nicht o.k.



> Das liegt aber nicht an Ablehnung im Sinne von Sexismus o.ä., sondern ganz einfach an der sexuellen Orientierung besagter Frau. Eine Trans-Frau ist biologisch gesehen immernoch ein Kerl.


Für solche sexistische Hetze wurden schon User auf Twitter gebannt oder in England vor Gericht verurteilt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (3. Januar 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Egal ob hier oder z.B. bei größeren Onlineportalen: die Artikel generieren gute Zahlen bei den Aufrufen und werden häufig zahlreich kommentiert. Das spielt sich alles gegenseitig in die Hände.


Sieht man ja auch hier - der Artikel läuft stramm auf die 50+ Kommentare zu, ist womöglich ein Kandidat für die 100er Schwelle, das Thema ist "beliebt".



Frullo schrieb:


> Gut möglich, dass die Geschichte die erzählt werden soll eine Änderung  der sexuellen Präferenzen oder eben sogar des Geschlechtes an sich  notwendig macht...So nobel der Grundgedanke dahinter  auch sein mag, oft genug trägt es vielmehr zur Polarisierung als zur  Annäherung bei.
> Weil es eben aufgezwungen wirkt...


Eine Geschichte, die anscheinend solche schweren Eingriffe nötig macht, müßte meiner Meinung nach schon eine von geringer Qualität sein.
Wieso man also eine minderwertiges Medium nimmt, um es zu etwas marginal besserem umzuformen, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Anstatt alte Geschichten neu aufzubrühen, sollte man neue Geschichten bzw. Helden für diese Klientel erschaffen.
Jegliches Racewashing, Genderflipping & Sexuality Changing sind einfach erzählerische Nieten von faulen Filmschaffenden, die nicht gewillt sind, etwas Neues zu kreieren.
Außerdem erwarte ich, daß wenn man mir schon eine Agenda (egal was für eine und wenn es nur Schleichwerbung ist) "unterjubeln" will, man nicht meine Intelligenz beleidigt, in dem man mir offen mit dem Holzhammer eine überzieht.
Das Skalpell mag ich ja auch noch bemerken, aber zumindest kann ich dem feinfühligen Versuch den guten Willen abgewinnen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (3. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Würden die Frauenmannschaften mehr trans-Frauen aufstellen, würden sie bessere Leistungen bringen.



Würden die Frauenmannschaften mehr t̶r̶a̶n̶s̶-̶F̶r̶a̶u̶e̶n̶ ̶ *Männer* aufstellen, würden sie bessere Leistungen bringen.
Ich habs mal korrigiert.
Finde ich auch nicht ok, daß Cis-Männer diskriminiert werden und so wenig in Frauenmannschaften spielen, diese pösen Frauen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (3. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Für solche sexistische Hetze wurden schon User auf Twitter gebannt oder in England vor Gericht verurteilt.


Twitter ist keine moralische noch rechtliche Instanz und deswegen ist da ein Bann einen feuchten Schiss wert. Das mit der Verurteilung zur Aussage 





> Eine Trans-Frau ist biologisch gesehen immernoch ein Kerl


....dazu hätte ich doch gerne eine Quelle dazu, denn ich rieche Bullshit.


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Änderungen an einer Comic-Vorlage sind tatsächlich Gang und Gäbe. Solche Änderungen haben wohl oft genug einen nachvollziehbaren Grund: Genauso wie Bücher lassen sich auch Comics nicht 1:1 ins Filmmedium übertragen.


Ich bezweifle mal, daß dazu die sexuelle Ausrichtung des Charakters gehört.

Jetzt mal repräsentativ die Beziehungen aus dem MCU als Beispiel genommen, wäre eine komplett schwulesbische Heldenschar doch kein bißchen anders. Das beeinflusst die eigentliche Handlung der Filme doch null.



> Wenn dann eben der einzige Grund für eine solche Änderung der ist, dass man "die Normalität von Transgender-Charakteren in jedem Aspekt unserer Gesellschaft" fördern will... naja: So nobel der Grundgedanke dahinter auch sein mag, oft genug trägt es vielmehr zur Polarisierung als zur Annäherung bei.
> Weil es eben aufgezwungen wirkt...


Eben. Das hat sowas von _"Schaut her! Wir haben sogar einen transoperierten Mann/Frau mit/ohne Schniepel im Film!!!"_, was das Ganze wiederum als was Besonderes darstellt, was es laut Absicht ja eigentlich eben gerade nicht sein sollte.

Die beste Integration von Schwulen in einem Film, der ansonsten keinerlei sexuelle Inhalte hatte, ist in meinen Augen immer noch _Rope_ von Alfred Hitchcock:
Da beschließt ein Paar, den perfekten Mord durchzuführen und danach haben sie in dem Mordzimmer mit der Leiche in der Truhe eine Dinnerparty.

Während der Party wird dem Zuschauer klar, daß die beiden Täter schwul sind, allen Partygästen dürfte es klar sein, aber jenseits von _"Wir fahren am Wochenende raus zum See"_ und zwei Typen, die gemeinsam eine Party ausrichten, findet nichts Konkretes statt. 
Es wird einfach als völlig normal hingenommen und daher auch mit keiner Silbe kommentiert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das Du das G in LGBTQA nicht von den anderen Buchstaben trennen kannst ?


Natürlich kann ich das. Wieso auch nicht? Ein schwuler Charakter ist ein LGBT-Charakter. Punkt. Das G steht immerhin für "Gay". Ein LGBT-Charakter ist ja nicht lesbisch, schwul, bisexuell und transgender zugleich. 

Die LGBT-Gemeinschaft ist eine lose heterogene Truppe mit einer einzigen Agenda: Toleranz und Akzeptanz innerhalb der Gesellschaft. Das ist ein Interessengebiet, das alle verbindet. Mehr aber auch nicht. Ähnlich wie bei der Gamer-Community, deren einzige Gemeinsamkeit letztlich nur das Hobby ist. Und LGBT als Abkürzung ist nur das: Ein (Sammel)Begriff. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 



Alreech schrieb:


> Viele Schwule geniesen z.B. ihre männlichen Privilegien und denken nicht im traum daran Lesben, Transsexuelle oder Asexuelle zu supporten.
> Im Gegenteil, bei Veranstaltungen wie die Christopher Street Day verkleiden sich auch nicht queere Schwule als Transvestiten und eignen sich damit deren Kultur an.
> Das ist nicht o.k.


Ja und weiter?  Was willst du mir denn damit sagen? Dass es intolerante Schwule und Lesben gibt, ist mir völlig klar. Wo Menschen sind, sind auch Arschlöcher zu finden. Das trifft auf jeden Bereich des Lebens zu. Das sind dann aber eben Leute, die in der LGBT-Gemeinschaft nichts zu suchen haben. 



Alreech schrieb:


> Für solche sexistische Hetze wurden schon User auf Twitter gebannt oder in England vor Gericht verurteilt.


Trotzdem ist es eine Tatsache.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle mal, daß dazu die sexuelle Ausrichtung des Charakters gehört.


 Das kommt meiner Meinung nach drauf an. Wenn der Comic schon was älter ist und man eine zeitgemäße Version will, dann MUSS man Dinge ändern, die damals noch nicht "normal" waren, sonst wird es unauthentisch. zB ein paar Schwule und "mehr Schwarze" einbauen als in der Version von 1955 usw. Und das kann man nicht ausschließlich durch das Erfinden neuer Figuren machen, im Gegenteil: wenn du 10 wichtige starke Charaktere hast (Helden, Chefs usw.) , waren die halt gesellschaftstypisch früher zu 90% weiß, männlich und hetero, weil es auch "in Echt" so war. Würde der gleiche Comicautor heute leben, sähe die Zusammensetzung anders aus. 

 Sofern im Original die sexuelle Ausrichtung oder Herkunft nicht essentiell ist, kann man die IMO auch mal ändern. zB bei Superman wäre es lachhaft, wenn in der Redaktion nicht auch Schwarze wären, die was zu sagen haben, und auch offen schwul Lebende. Daher wäre es mehr als legitim, wenn man eine in unserer Zeit angesiedelte Version von Superman umsetzt und Zb den Redaktionsleiter als Schwarzen darstellt, der einen "Ehemann" hat. Was wiederum zu weit abweichen würde wäre, dass Superman selbst schwul sei und die ganze Louis Lane-Story komplett anders abläuft. Allein schon weil es auch heute noch viel zu viele homophobe Leute in den USA gibt, wäre es unrealistisch, dass ein schwuler Superman von quasi der kompletten US-Bevölkerung der Filmwelt geliebt würde, wen die Filmwelt in etwa unsere Welt abbilden soll.


----------



## Alreech (3. Januar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich das. Wieso auch nicht? Ein schwuler Charakter ist ein LGBT-Charakter. Punkt. Das G steht immerhin für "Gay". Ein LGBT-Charakter ist ja nicht lesbisch, schwul, bisexuell und transgender zugleich.
> 
> Die LGBT-Gemeinschaft ist eine lose heterogene Truppe mit einer einzigen Agenda: Toleranz und Akzeptanz innerhalb der Gesellschaft. Das ist ein Interessengebiet, das alle verbindet. Mehr aber auch nicht. Ähnlich wie bei der Gamer-Community, deren einzige Gemeinsamkeit letztlich nur das Hobby ist. Und LGBT als Abkürzung ist nur das: Ein (Sammel)Begriff. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
> Ja und weiter?  Was willst du mir denn damit sagen? Dass es intolerante Schwule und Lesben gibt, ist mir völlig klar. Wo Menschen sind, sind auch Arschlöcher zu finden. Das trifft auf jeden Bereich des Lebens zu. Das sind dann aber eben Leute, die in der LGBT-Gemeinschaft nichts zu suchen haben.


Ich bin erstaunt das du nur LGBTs und nicht LGBTQANB innerhalb dieser Gemeinschaft akzeptierst.
Auch queere, asexuelle und nicht-binäre Menschen haben ein Recht auf Toleranz und Akzeptanz.

Deswegen reicht es auch nicht das der Comic Held nur schwul ist und einen großen Hammer hat, man muß auch beachten wie seine Haltung (und die seines Schöpfers / Darstellers) zu LBTQANBs ist.
Ich hoffe das Marvel sich dabei nicht scheut in der Vergangenheit von Autor und Schauspieler zu wühlen um eventuelle Fälle von Mißverhalten zu finden.



> Trotzdem ist es eine Tatsache.


Auch Tatsachen sind nur soziale Konstrukte.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Marvel sich dabei nicht scheut in der Vergangenheit von Autor und Schauspieler zu wühlen um eventuelle Fälle von Mißverhalten zu finden.



Wie weit soll man denn da in die Vergangenheit zurückgehen? Bis in Zeiten, wo die ganze Diskussion öffentlich praktisch nicht existiert hat und die meisten Leute rein gar nichts darüber wussten, wenn sie nicht persönlich in irgend einer Form damit zutun hatten? Wenn ein heute 30 bis 40 Jähriger mit 15 Jahren mal aus Unwissenheit nen blöden Spruch abgelassen hat, soll er dann dafür bis ans Ende seiner Karriere bestraft und durch die sozialen Medien gehetzt werden?


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt das du nur LGBTs und nicht LGBTQANB innerhalb dieser Gemeinschaft akzeptierst.
> Auch queere, asexuelle und nicht-binäre Menschen haben ein Recht auf Toleranz und Akzeptanz.
> 
> Deswegen reicht es auch nicht das der Comic Held nur schwul ist und einen großen Hammer hat, man muß auch beachten wie seine Haltung (und die seines Schöpfers / Darstellers) zu LBTQANBs ist.
> Ich hoffe das Marvel sich dabei nicht scheut in der Vergangenheit von Autor und Schauspieler zu wühlen um eventuelle Fälle von Mißverhalten zu finden.



Ich hoffe ernsthaft, dass du das nicht ernst meinst und nur besoffen bist oder nur trollen willst... 



Alreech schrieb:


> Auch Tatsachen sind nur soziale Konstrukte.


Klar. Die Erde dreht sich um die Sonne. Ist aber nur ein soziales Konstrukt, diese Tatsache.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ernsthaft, dass du das nicht ernst meinst und nur besoffen bist oder nur trollen willst...


 Vermutlich 3 Flaschen Trollinger...


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Marvel sich dabei nicht scheut in der Vergangenheit von Autor und Schauspieler zu wühlen um eventuelle Fälle von Mißverhalten zu finden







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leute Leider muss der Film um den Transgender Superheld abgesagt werden. Alreech hat folgende in den Hiroglpyhen gefunden das die UR UR UR UR UR UR UR Ahnen vom Regisseur folgendes Mißverhalten geleistet haben


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Auch Tatsachen sind nur soziale Konstrukte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SGDrDeath (3. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt das du nur LGBTs und nicht LGBTQANB innerhalb dieser Gemeinschaft akzeptierst.
> Auch queere, asexuelle und nicht-binäre Menschen haben ein Recht auf Toleranz und Akzeptanz.
> 
> Deswegen reicht es auch nicht das der Comic Held nur schwul ist und einen großen Hammer hat, man muß auch beachten wie seine Haltung (und die seines Schöpfers / Darstellers) zu LBTQANBs ist.
> ...


So Leute es wird Zeit sich hinzusetzen und die Comedyshow von Alreech zu genießen.

Ich spendiere mal eine Runde Bier für alle außer unserem Alleinunterhalter, der hat ja genug davon intus.

Noch jemand Popcorn dazu?

PS: Könnte man vielleicht die Software des Forums auf einen aktuellen Stand bringen das man auch 10 Jahre alten Unicode benutzen kann? Dann könnte man auch Smileys einbinden dort drin sind und nicht nur die wenigen aus der Forensoftware.


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Noch jemand Popcorn dazu?
> 
> PS: Könnte man vielleicht die Software des Forums auf einen aktuellen Stand bringen das man auch 10 Jahre alten Unicode benutzen kann? Dann könnte man auch Smileys einbinden dort drin sind und nicht nur die wenigen aus der Forensoftware.



Man kann zB Bilder von imgur einbinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alreech (3. Januar 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wie weit soll man denn da in die Vergangenheit zurückgehen? Bis in Zeiten, wo die ganze Diskussion öffentlich praktisch nicht existiert hat und die meisten Leute rein gar nichts darüber wussten, wenn sie nicht persönlich in irgend einer Form damit zutun hatten? Wenn ein heute 30 bis 40 Jähriger mit 15 Jahren mal aus Unwissenheit nen blöden Spruch abgelassen hat, soll er dann dafür bis ans Ende seiner Karriere bestraft und durch die sozialen Medien gehetzt werden?


Ja.


----------



## Alreech (3. Januar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ernsthaft, dass du das nicht ernst meinst und nur besoffen bist oder nur trollen willst...


In der heutigen Zeit ist bei dem Thema das wirklich nur schwer zu unterscheiden 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poes_Gesetz


----------



## Loosa (3. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Würden die Frauenmannschaften mehr trans-Frauen aufstellen, würden sie bessere Leistungen bringen.



Du erzählst Quatsch. Sorry.
Ne, sorry, nicht sorry. Was du erzählst ist absoluter Bullshit. Fuck that! 

Bitte liefere dazu Fakten. 

Eine Trans-Frau nimmt Hormone um eine Frau zu sein.
Und/oder hat sogar operative Maßnahmen.

Das Gerüst ist trotzdem männlich. Dummerweise mit hormonbedingt reduzierter Muskelmasse. Inwiefern ist das sportlich hilfreich?
Egal in welcher Richtung du da Vorteilnahme sehen willst, Trans hilf absolut Null bei Sport. Du bist schwerer, aber dir fehlen die Muskeln um Leistung zu ermöglichen? Geile Sache. Selbst als beste Sportlerin kann man danach höchstens hoffen konkurrenzfähig zu sein.

Sorry. Und ich bin nicht gerne so kritisch. Aber du suggersierst hier absoluten Schwachsinn ohne Ahnung zu haben.
Mal ab von dem sozialen Einschlag, der einfach ignoriert wird. Cool, macht man nach Therapie auf Bedarf ein paar Rekorde. Verlinktes Interview, ihre Familie hat sie verstoßen. Für einen Sport der nicht Fußball ist. Yo, das lohnt sich aber so richtig.


By the by, Respekt für Jefferies. Der ist sonst der Erste, der auf Quatsch anspringt und auf PC scheißt. Aber hier war er interessiert. Und hatte ernsthaft nachgefragt.
Fand ich echt informativ. 






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqdE311DYak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Loosa (4. Januar 2020)

Apropos... der Thread war heute Morgen noch völlig normal. Jetzt kommt wieder so Zeug daher?
Gamer... cool...


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Januar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit ist bei dem Thema das wirklich nur schwer zu unterscheiden
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poes_Gesetz


Dann solltest du vielleicht zukünftig besser aufpassen.  

Deine "Satire" ging nach hinten los.


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. Januar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man kann zB Bilder von imgur einbinden.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß, aber warum einen Umweg gehen (suchen, da hochladen, hier einbinden) wenn es schon jahrelang eine weitaus clevere Lösung gibt? Ich rede ja nicht von irgendwelchem neuen fancy Zeug das noch nicht ausgereift ist sondern von einem ausgereiften Standard denn man ja mal unterstützen könnte. Das schafft sogar MS und das will was heißen.


----------



## Worrel (4. Januar 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber warum einen Umweg gehen (suchen, da hochladen, hier einbinden) wenn es schon jahrelang eine weitaus clevere Lösung gibt? Ich rede ja nicht von irgendwelchem neuen fancy Zeug das noch nicht ausgereift ist sondern von einem ausgereiften Standard denn man ja mal unterstützen könnte. Das schafft sogar MS und das will was heißen.


Hochladen muß man ja nur einmal. Dann einen Bookmark machen (zB "Popcorn Michael J" nennen), in der Chrome Eingabezeile lostippen und schon nach "pop" hat man den direkten Imagelink griffbereit. Wenn man auch andere Bilder außer Smilies einbinden will, geht das dann genau so schnell.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martina (4. Januar 2020)

z13l5ch31b3 schrieb:


> genau son scheiss haben wir gebraucht.... Netflix & Co.KG nervt eh schon genug mit dem überzogenen 'Wir müssen in jeder Serie Homosexuelle haben' ... versteht mich nicht falsch. Das ist weder Hetze noch Argwohn gegenüber unseren Mitmenschen der gleichgeschlechtlichen Liebe,... es nervt halt nur im Moment.



Moin...sorry das ich mich mal einmische, aber Trans* haben mit gleichgeschlechtlicher Liebe/Sex überhaupt nichts zu tun. Mal wieder wird hier ein Klischee reingeworfen was eben nicht stimmt
Trans*Menschen sind einfach nur im falschen Körper. Hier einfach einen Punkt setzen. Nichts aber auch rein gar nichts hat das etwas mit Sex zu tun



Alreech schrieb:


> "Phastos ist homosexuell", und das macht ihn zum LGBT-Charakter?
> 
> Lol, viele Homosexuelle lehnen Trans-Gender ab.
> Viele lesbische Frauen können sich z.B. nicht vorstellen mit einer nicht operierten lesbischen trans-Frau Sex zu haben weil diese noch einen weiblichen, lesbischen Penis hat.



What?
Ob sich jemand vorstellen kann Sex zu haben mit eine Trans Person seih einfach dahin gestellt, aber erkläre mir bitte was ein was ein weiblicher lesbischer Penis ist?




> Solche trans-Frauen werden auch diskriminiert, so weigerten sich z.B. in Kanada mehrere Kosmetiksalons einer trans-Frau ihren weiblichen Hodensack mit Wachs zu enthaaren.



Nun auch das bleibt jeder Person oder hier dann Kosmetiksalon sicherlich selber überlassen und ich kann es auch verstehen, das es doch in die Intimsphäre einer Person geht. Hier sollte man sich vorher erkundigen ob solch ein Studio dieses Überhaupt machen würde. Abgesehen davon mal wieder - Wachsenthaarung am Hoden? Wer gleubt so etwas bzw wer komtm auf so ein aberwitzige Idee?



> Auch nicht-homosexuelle lehnen trans-Menschen ab



Äh jein. Das liegt nicht an einer Gruppe sondern wenn nur an einer einzelnen Person
Homosexuelle Menschen lehnen auch andere Menschen ab , egal ob Trans oder nicht. Das hat dann aber nichts mit dem Trans sein zu tun 




> , z.B. traditionelle trans-excludierende Feministen (TERF) die sich weigern zu akzeptieren das auch trans-Frauen ein Recht haben an für Frauen reservierte Orte und Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen.



Nun TERF( Swerf ) können sich weigern wie sie wollen. Sie sind auch damit nur eine Randgruppe verblendeter Menschen die andere nicht verstehen



> Das führt dazu das gegen trans-Frauen in Frauencafes und Frauengefängnissen oder trans-Frauen beim Frauenboxen (oder anderen Sportarten) gehetzt wird.
> Und gerade dieser Hass und Hetze hat in den letzten Jahren zu-, nicht abgenommen.



Wie kommst du auf so schmale Bretter? Ich gehe als Trans* in jedes Cafe egal. ob normal oder auch Frauen Café. Anfeindungen erlebe ich nirgends. Woher hast du bitte die Info mit den Frauengefängnis - Quelle ?
Auch kenne ich viele die Sport betreiben und überall ganz normal aufgenommen worden sind. Frauenboxen ...auch hier bitte Quelle und Zahlen bzw sage mir mal welche bekannte Boxerin Trans* ist!
Grundsätzlich hat Hass und Hetze in den letzten Jahren überall zugenommen und das ist schlimm bezieht sich aber nicht nur auf Trans*Menschen



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja und? LGBT heißt einfach nur Lesbisch, Schwul, Bisexuell und Transgender.



Das ist leider um es mal aus der Trans*ecke zu betrachten der "nervige" Fehler der immer begangen wird
LGB --> sexuelle Präferenz
T --> hat nichts mit sexueller Präferenz zu tun
Auch arbeiten die Gruppen nicht wirklich mehr seit Jahren zusammen deswegen gibt es seit letzten Jahr auch eigene Trans*Demos z.b. in Stuttgart und Potsdam
Wenn man sich einen CSD ansieht ( der inzwischen mehr zu einer Party verkommen ist als zu einer Demo ) sieht man 90 % schwule Themen 8 % lesbische Themen und der Rest teilt sich in viele Themen auf



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich bin, bis auf diesen Punkt, ja generell bei dir.
> Aber in diesem Fall ist das Opponieren gegen Transfrauen in weiblichen Sport-Wettbewerben keinesfalls Hetze.
> Aufgrund der nun einmal weiterhin existierenden grundlegenden biologischen Unterschiede, hinsichtlich Körpermasse und Aufbau, haben Transfrauen einen eindeutigen (unfairen) Vorteil gegenüber ihren Konkurrentinnen.



Teilweise bin ich bei dir, daher gibt es ja auch Regeln die das eben unterbinden sollen - siehe  Semenya . Sie weigert sich etwas gegen bestimmte Werte zu unternehmen und zieht daraus ihren Vorteil. Sie möchte ihren Testowert nicht senken - nun dann halt nicht aber eben dann auch nicht bei den Frauen Ergo hat sie dort auch nichts zu suchen.
Eine , sagen wir hier mal Trans*Person MzF die eine Angleichung vornimmt wird in der Regel. alles dafür tun, dass männliche Merkmale verschwinden/zurückgehen. Dafür nehmen wir Testo Blocker ( die so übrigens nichts mit den Hormonellen Brustaufbau zu tun haben - dafür gibt es andere Mittel ) 

Die Frage die man sich aber mal stellen sollte: wie viele Trans*Frauen sind im *Profisport* unterwegs?  Mir ist nur sie bekannt und früher nur Renée Richards ( Tennis ). 



> Frauenboxen ist mit das beste Beispiel, da hier genau diese biologischen Vorteile am schwerwiegendsten zum Tragen kommen - innerhalb der jeweiligen Geschlechter gibt es schon jeweils 17 Gewichtsklassen!
> Nicht umsonst, gibt es bis heute in den meisten Sportarten aus gutem Grund - nämlich der Fairness - keine gemischten Kämpfe, ausgenommen einige wenige wie gemischtes Tennis.



Auch hier die Frage: Welche (Profi)Boxerin ist den bekannt dafür?

Es gibt meines Wissen nach nur einen FzM Boxer also genau das Gegenteil von dem was hier so erzählt wird  ( https://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/...o-manuel-bestreitet-profikampf-a-1242734.html )
Es sind einfach "Einzelfälle"
Was einfach überhaupt nicht beachtet wird ist was die Menschen auf sich nehmen um diese Angleichung zu vollziehen
Das ist nicht einfach mal mit dem Zauberstab schwenken und wups ist mal Frau

Lest euch mal die Gesetztestexte dazu durch ---> https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tsg/
Zum Glück wird einiges nicht mehr verlangt: 

Zwangsscheidung, Zwangskastration/Zwangsop

Grundsätzlich ist es ein seelisches Leiden was über viele Jahre jeder mit sich rumträgt ( bei  mit seitdem ich 15-16 Jahre alt war )
Wenn man dann den "Weg" geht muss man in psychologische Behandlung für mind 18 Monate  - Gutachten müssen erstellt werden und dann auch noch vor Gericht 
Den Rest seines Lebens dann Hormone/Testoblocker nehmen 
Nach einen OP muss man ca 3-4 mal die Woche seine Neovagina weiten damit dort nichts mehr zuwächst ( abgesehen davon ist der OP auch nicht DIE Lösung sondern nur ein Tel des ganzen ) und es gibt vieles mehr was man als außenstehender nicht weiß / sieht. 
Das nehme ich auch niemanden übel, aber bevor man Urteilt sollte man sich erstmal wirklich informieren was die Menschen dort auf sich nehmen um so leben zu können wie sie es möchten.

Ohne gesundes Selbstbewusstsein ist es nicht einfach. Wenn man aber mit sich selber im Reinen ist, dann funktioniert das ganze wunderbar.
Seit Juli 2019 meine Vä/Pä hinter mir , werde bei meinen Freunden, alten Schulkameraden, Nachbarn und Arbeitskollegen voll akzeptiert. Seit meinem Outing vor 4 Jahren habe ich genau 0 dumme Kommentare/Anzüglichkeiten oder Beleidigungen erfahren müssen. Im Gegenteil. 
Ich habe so viel Zuspruch  erhalten, dass ich eher traurig bin es nicht viel eher gemacht zu haben.



Alreech schrieb:


> Also laut LGBTQ Experten denen ich auf Twitter .



Mein Rat: gehe mal für eine paar Tage zu einer SHG ( Selbsthilfegruppe ) und höre die dort an was die Menschen zu sagen haben.
Und Twitter / Facebook und seine Experten …..

Meine Empfehlung https://www.dgti.org um dich mal grundsätzlich zu informieren



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eine Trans-Frau ist biologisch gesehen immernoch ein Kerl.



Nein
Das ist vielleicht aus deiner, zum Glück nicht maßgeblichen Sicht so, aber eben nicht korrekt.




> Wenn die aber tatsächlich das biologische Geschlecht meinen sollten, sollten diese Leute wirklich noch mal die Schule besuchen.



Na dann ab auf die Schulbank mit dir 

Einfach mal lesen :

https://www.cicero.de/kultur/soziale-konstruktion-die-gendertheorie-ist-ein-kollektiver-irrtum/59168



Cobar schrieb:


> Bitte bloß kein "heyyy, seht mich an! Ich bin transgender und muss das jetzt jedem auf die Nase binden, den ich treffe, auch wenn das im Comic nur in wenigen Szenen mal angesprochen wird!"
> .




Du triffst es sehr gut. Im normal Fall wollen Trans*Menschen nicht mehr viel davon erzählen. Sie möchten einfach nur Leben ohne es jedermann auf die Nase zu binden. 
Natürlich ist es für viele nicht einfach weil das Passing nicht das beste ist, was aber von vielen anderen Faktoren abhängt.



Alreech schrieb:


> Bei den weiblichen Mannschaften liegt es eindeutig an der fehlenden Diversität.
> Würden die Frauenmannschaften mehr trans-Frauen aufstellen, würden sie bessere Leistungen bringen.
> Leider werden auch in Mannschaftssportarten trans-Frauen Ziel von Hass und Hetze, zum Teil wird da auch mit Fat- & Bodyshaming gearbeitet:
> "Wenn Du als Frau zu groß bist hast Du im Frauensport nichts zu suchen !"
> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...n-policy-sets-a-dangerous-precedent-for-women



Wie ich oben schon schrieb, extrem schmale Bretter die du dort betrittst.
Zum Glück kenne ich genug Trans*Frauen wo es so nicht ist. Dazu bin ich einfach lange genug in der "Szene" um es mal so zu sagen



Alreech schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das Du das G in LGBTQA nicht von den anderen Buchstaben trennen kannst ?
> 
> Viele Schwule geniesen z.B. ihre männlichen Privilegien und denken nicht im traum daran Lesben, Transsexuelle oder Asexuelle zu supporten.



Das ist schon das was ich weiter oben zum CSD schrieb
Was soll ein schwuler Mann z.b. auch mit einer einer Trans*Frau ?
Er sucht einen Mann und nicht eine Frau 
Ob Asexuelle Sex haben wollen ist dann sicherlich auch noch ein anderes Thema --- LOL
Selbiges trifft auch au eine lesbische Frau zu. 




> Im Gegenteil, bei Veranstaltungen wie die Christopher Street Day verkleiden sich auch nicht queere Schwule als Transvestiten und eignen sich damit deren Kultur an.Das ist nicht o.k.



Und genau an dieser Stelle merkst man das du absolut, sorry - gar keine Ahnung von der ganzen Thematik hast
Ein Transvestit hat auch wiederum gar nichts mit einer Trans*Person ( transsexuell/transident) zu tun
Ein Transvestit verkleidet sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer als eine Person des anderen Geschlechts ( was auch vollkommen ok so ist ) aber ein TV ist eben nicht transsexuell/transident und wird auch keine geschlechtangleichenden Maßnahmen durchführen. 
Lass doch schwule Menschen, wenn sie es möchten sich als Transvestit kleiden, das ist doch ihr gutes Recht. Aber von was für einer Transvestiten Kultur redest du denn bitte? Was soll das sein?
Es gibt übrigens bei Transvestiten auch zu beachten ob F64.1 oder F65.1 ( https://www.icd-code.de/icd/code/F64.-.html )



Loosa schrieb:


> Eine Trans-Frau nimmt Hormone um eine Frau zu sein.



Hier muss ich dich korrigieren. Sie ist eine Frau. Sie nimmt nur Hormone um das äußerliche anzugleichen



> Und/oder hat sogar operative Maßnahmen.



korrekt



> Das Gerüst ist trotzdem männlich. Dummerweise mit hormonbedingt reduzierter Muskelmasse. Inwiefern ist das sportlich hilfreich?
> Egal in welcher Richtung du da Vorteilnahme sehen willst, Trans hilf absolut Null bei Sport. Du bist schwerer, aber dir fehlen die Muskeln um Leistung zu ermöglichen? Geile Sache. Selbst als beste Sportlerin kann man danach höchstens hoffen konkurrenzfähig zu sein.



Wirkung der Hormone bei Transsexuellen
Die individuelle Wirkung der Hormone fällt bei jedem anders aus, abhängig von der jeweiligen Veranlagung und dem Lebensalter. Vor allem bei transsexuellen Frauen sind die Ergebnisse in der Regel besser, je jünger sie bei Beginn der Behandlung sind.

mal sehr gut nachzulesen hier ---> https://www.transsexuell.de/med-hormone.shtml



> Sorry. Und ich bin nicht gerne so kritisch. Aber du suggersierst hier absoluten Schwachsinn ohne Ahnung zu haben.



Danke 



> Mal ab von dem sozialen Einschlag, der einfach ignoriert wird. Cool, macht man nach Therapie auf Bedarf ein paar Rekorde. Verlinktes Interview, ihre Familie hat sie verstoßen. Für einen Sport der nicht Fußball ist. Yo, das lohnt sich aber so richtig.



Das ist das was die Leute einfach nicht sehen. Man ( hier Frau  )  geht den Weg nicht einfach mal so. Das geht das ganze Leben so. Im Vorbeigehen mal was machen ist einfach nicht. Es begleitet dich dein ganzes Leben und wird immer ein Teil dessen sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Januar 2020)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Na dann ab auf die Schulbank mit dir
> 
> Einfach mal lesen :
> 
> https://www.cicero.de/kultur/soziale-konstruktion-die-gendertheorie-ist-ein-kollektiver-irrtum/59168



Und warum soll ausgerechnet ich da jetzt die Schulbank nochmal drücken? In diesem Artikel steht doch genau das, was ich meinte: Geschlechter sind keine sozialen Konstrukte.


----------



## Martina (4. Januar 2020)

So das war es von meiner Seite dazu. 
Wer Fragen hat , oder etwas Wissen möchte kann sich gerne per PN an mich wenden

In diesem Sinne schönes Wochenende noch

*Nachtrag: Ich erwarte von NIEMANDEN das er es versteht, ich arbeite seit über 40 Jahren an mir, dann kann ich es nicht verlangen das mein gegenüber es sofort versteht wie es jemanden geht. Einfach nur Respekt und Toleranz jemanden entgegen bringen der seinen Weg geht, das reicht! *


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Januar 2020)

Danke!


----------



## Martina (4. Januar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und warum soll ausgerechnet ich da jetzt die Schulbank nochmal drücken? In diesem Artikel steht doch genau das, was ich meinte: Geschlechter sind keine sozialen Konstrukte.




Ok soweit hast du recht.. my Fault aber dennoch ist eine Transfrau kein Kerl


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Januar 2020)

Bitte in Zukunft die Editierfunktion nutzen, wenn man mehrere Postings hintereinander macht, ohne dass  jemand dazwischen schreibt. Danke.

Kann später die Beiträge zusammenfügen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Januar 2020)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Ok soweit hast du recht.. my Fault aber dennoch ist eine Transfrau kein Kerl



Na dann lag ich eben auch falsch.


----------



## Loosa (4. Januar 2020)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Hier muss ich dich korrigieren. Sie ist eine Frau. Sie nimmt nur Hormone um das äußerliche anzugleichen



Da hast du natürlich recht. Das war flapsig formuliert.
Mit Hormonen wird angepasst um mit dem inneren Selbstbild in Einklang zu kommen.

Danke, dass du dich in das Thema eingebracht hast. 
Wenn nur "von außen" philosophiert wird kommt zu oft eine Menge Quark dabei heraus.


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. Januar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hochladen muß man ja nur einmal. Dann einen Bookmark machen (zB "Popcorn Michael J" nennen), in der Chrome Eingabezeile lostippen und schon nach "pop" hat man den direkten Imagelink griffbereit. Wenn man auch andere Bilder außer Smilies einbinden will, geht das dann genau so schnell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis dann der Dienst nicht mehr funktioniert... Man macht sich völlig sinnlos von einem Dienstleister abhängig weil hier langjährige Standards nicht unterstützt werden


----------



## Worrel (4. Januar 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Bis dann der Dienst nicht mehr funktioniert... Man macht sich völlig sinnlos von einem Dienstleister abhängig weil hier langjährige Standards nicht unterstützt werden


Huiuiuiui, dann muß ich meine Foren-Bilder halt woanders hochladen. Welch Katastrophe!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. Januar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Huiuiuiui, dann muß ich meine Foren-Bilder halt woanders hochladen. Welch Katastrophe!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn man Langweile hat gerne und sinnlos Daten hin und her schickt gerne. Sparsamkeit ist halt nicht mehr in Mode.


----------



## Loosa (4. Januar 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Sparsamkeit ist halt nicht mehr in Mode.



Aber ist es sparsamer, ein GIF hier immer wieder abzulegen und Speicherplatz/Hosting zu verbrauchen, oder es einmal auf einer dafür optimierten Plattform zu hinterlegen und bei Bedarf zu verlinken? 
Ist ja auch nicht ohne Grund, dass man animierte Sachen nicht einfach von überall einbetten darf.

Bin allerdings auch kein Fan der Funktions(nicht)vielfalt hier. Daran wird sich aber nichts groß ändern, bis mal ein völlig neues Gerüst dafür kommt. Hoffe bald.


----------



## Worrel (4. Januar 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wenn man Langweile hat gerne und sinnlos Daten hin und her schickt gerne. Sparsamkeit ist halt nicht mehr in Mode.


Dann darfst du keine einzige Webseite mehr besuchen. Alleine, was da an Werbung durch die Leitung gejagt wird - von Avatarbildchen, Hintergrundbildern & Co mal ganz zu schweigen - da wären textbasierte Browser und Webseiten deutlich angebrachter. Wenn man das denn ernst meint.


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2020)

https://www.pcgames.de/Marvel-Cinem.../News/transgender-superheld-kinofilm-1340452/

Der Produzent wurde falsch verstanden


----------



## mrvice (5. Januar 2020)

Na gottseidank wurde der falsch verstanden, ich mein nix gegen lesben und homos aber transgender (psychische störung) < das würd zu weit gehn ich mein was kommt als nächstes?
Ein mann der zum delphin umopieriert wurde und superkräfte hat?


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Januar 2020)

mrvice schrieb:


> Na gottseidank wurde der falsch verstanden, ich mein nix gegen lesben und homos aber transgender (psychische störung) < das würd zu weit gehn ich mein was kommt als nächstes?
> Ein mann der zum delphin umopieriert wurde und superkräfte hat?



... dazu fällt mir jetzt auch nichts mehr ein.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Januar 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ... dazu fällt mir jetzt auch nichts mehr ein.



ist wohl das beste, sonst bekommt man bei dem Blödsinn den er geschrieben hat noch heftigste Kopfschmerzen vom dauerfacepalmen


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Januar 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ... dazu fällt mir jetzt auch nichts mehr ein.



Na ja, irgendwoher muss es ja kommen, dass Menschen das Gefühl haben das falsche Geschlecht zu haben und deswegen auf das andere Geschlecht transferieren wollen. D.h. irgendwo muss ein Problem vorliegen. Ob das jetzt rein psychisch ist sei dahingestellt, fehlerhafte Hormonproduktion etc. werden da sicher auch mit reinspielen.


----------



## Loosa (5. Januar 2020)

mrvice schrieb:


> Na gottseidank wurde der falsch verstanden



Und ganz offensichtlich hast du weder die Debatte verfolgt, noch Interesse dich über das Thema zu informieren.
Ich fordere die Lobotomie zurück. Nadel in's Hirn, rumstochern und alles ist gut.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na ja, irgendwoher muss es ja kommen, dass Menschen das Gefühl haben das falsche Geschlecht zu haben und deswegen auf das andere Geschlecht transferieren wollen. D.h. irgendwo muss ein Problem vorliegen. Ob das jetzt rein psychisch ist sei dahingestellt, fehlerhafte Hormonproduktion etc. werden da sicher auch mit reinspielen.



Es mag eine Anomalie sein, eine Abweichung von der Norm, aber zum wirklichen Problem wird es doch erst durch die gesellschaftlichen Hürden und Verurteilungen, die Betroffenen immer wieder gestellt werden. Und bei Kommentaren, wie dem von mrvice, der das Ganze auf eine Erkrankung reduzieren will, fängt es doch schon an.


----------



## mrvice (5. Januar 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ... dazu fällt mir jetzt auch nichts mehr ein.





LOX-TT schrieb:


> ist wohl das beste, sonst bekommt man bei dem Blödsinn den er geschrieben hat noch heftigste Kopfschmerzen vom dauerfacepalmen



Das es nur ganz ganz wenige leute gibt die tatsächlich 2 geschlechtlich sind is euch klar? das nennt sich zwitter und ist extrem selten.
Das mit den lesebn und homos war auch nicht abwertend gemeint das is auch nachvollziehbar und meiner meinung nach nix verwerfliches dran.

Aber Transgender ist eine psychische störung und nix anderes (jemand der körperlich ein mann ist aber das gefühl hat eine frau zu sein oder umgekehrt)
Is ja nicht ohne grund so das die selbstmordrate unter Trans leuten so extrem hoch is weil selbst die die sich umoperieren lassen nicht klar kommen und auch nie klar kommen werden spätestens dann wenn sie auf andere leute treffen die das nicht anerkennen.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Januar 2020)

mrvice schrieb:


> Das es nur ganz ganz wenige leute gibt die tatsächlich 2 geschlechtlich sind is euch klar? das nennt sich zwitter und ist extrem selten.
> Das mit den lesebn und homos war auch nicht abwertend gemeint das is auch nachvollziehbar und meiner meinung nach nix verwerfliches dran.
> 
> Aber Transgender ist eine psychische störung und nix anderes (jemand der körperlich ein mann ist aber das gefühl hat eine frau zu sein oder umgekehrt)
> Is ja nicht ohne grund so das die selbstmordrate unter Trans leuten so extrem hoch is weil selbst die die sich umoperieren lassen nicht klar kommen und auch nie klar kommen werden spätestens dann wenn sie auf andere leute treffen die das nicht anerkennen.



Die Sache ist: Wenn einem Wissen über eine Sache fehlt, dann sollte man diese Lücken nicht mit irgendwelchen als Fakt formulierten Meinungen füllen. Und darum werde ich zu deinen "Fakten" auch nichts schreiben. Denn ich kenne mich selbst damit nicht ausreichend aus und ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass das auch auf dich zutrifft.


----------



## mrvice (5. Januar 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Sache ist: Wenn einem Wissen über eine Sache fehlt, dann sollte man diese Lücken nicht mit irgendwelchen als Fakt formulierten Meinungen füllen. Und darum werde ich zu deinen "Fakten" auch nichts schreiben. Denn ich kenne mich damit nicht ausreichend aus und ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass das auch auf dich zutrifft.



Wenn ich morgen anfang das spagehtti monster anzubeten hätt ich auch ne psychische störung.
Und nein ich reduziere es nicht auf eine psyische störung < sondern es ist einfach nun mal eine der wortlaut psychische störung hört sich auch immer gleich so verwerflich an ist aber keineswegs verwerflich gemeint, würden sich die leute hilfe suchen auch in der richtung würden viele vermutlich besser klarkommen, aber die meisten sind halt einfach verbohrt, der spaß hört dort aber auf wo solche menschen mich in ihr gestörtes weltbild zwingen wollen und da gibts einige davon.
Als beispiel EIN  MANN der sich als frau fühlt und dann bei den gewichtheberinnen mitmacht und natürlich jeden rekord bricht. ( schon heftig unfair oder nicht? )


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Januar 2020)

mrvice schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen anfang das spagehtti monster anzubeten hätt ich auch ne psychische störung.



Weiter muss (und will) ich gar nicht lesen.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Januar 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Es mag eine Anomalie sein, eine Abweichung von der Norm, aber zum wirklichen Problem wird es doch erst durch die gesellschaftlichen Hürden und Verurteilungen, die Betroffenen immer wieder gestellt werden. Und bei Kommentaren, wie dem von mrvice, der das Ganze auf eine Erkrankung reduzieren will, fängt es doch schon an.


Das stimmt natürlich absolut.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist ja auch entsprechend, dass jeder nach seiner Facón glücklich werden soll. Und da sollte auch niemand das Recht haben, diese Person dafür abzuwerten. Solange keine Dritten zu Schaden kommen hat jeder das Recht so zu leben, wie es ihm beliebt.


----------



## Loosa (5. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na ja, irgendwoher muss es ja kommen, dass Menschen das Gefühl haben das falsche Geschlecht zu haben und deswegen auf das andere Geschlecht transferieren wollen. D.h. irgendwo muss ein Problem vorliegen. Ob das jetzt rein psychisch ist sei dahingestellt, fehlerhafte Hormonproduktion etc. werden da sicher auch mit reinspielen.



Ich tue mir bei dem Thema etwas schwer, weil ich einfach zu Hetero bin. 

Aber "das Geschlecht" gibt es nicht. _Nichts_ in der Natur ist 100% Schwarz oder Weiß. Weshalb es auch Gesetze, selbst simpelste, nur mit ellenlangen Anhängen für die ganzen Ausnahmen gibt. Eine binäre Einteilung ist angenehm einfach, mag enorm menschlich sein, aber trifft halt nicht auf alle zu. Leben ist kompliziert. 

Warum ist einer meiner Hoden größer als die anderen zwei? 

Aber ernsthaft. Geschlecht als Problem? Wahrscheinlich weniger für das Individuum, sondern in der gesellschaftlichen Wahrnehmung. Und damit auch wieder rückwirkend auf den Einzelnen.
Nach gleichem Muster, warum sind manche Menschen derart asozial aggressiv? Zuviel der falschen Hormone? Muss das nicht auch eine Störung sein? Die man behandeln kann? Womit wir zurück auf dem Punkt sind, Natur ist niemals 100% irgendwas.
Es wäre unglaublich gruselig, wenn wir sie derart formen wollten.


----------



## mrvice (5. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich absolut.
> 
> Meine persönliche Meinung ist ja auch entsprechend, dass jeder nach seiner Facón glücklich werden soll. Und da sollte auch niemand das Recht haben, diese Person dafür abzuwerten. Solange keine Dritten zu Schaden kommen hat jeder das Recht so zu leben, wie es ihm beliebt.



Kommt drauf an wie man schaden definiert schaden kann auch durch nicht physische einwirkung entstehn. kommt halt immer auf die gesamtumstände an.
wenn man das gewichtheber beispiel hernimmt ist für mich da dadurch serwohl "schaden" entstanden


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Januar 2020)

Um den guten Dr. Malcolm aus JP zu zitieren "Das Leben findet immer einen Weg"


----------



## mrvice (5. Januar 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich tue mir bei dem Thema etwas schwer, weil ich einfach zu Hetero bin.
> 
> Aber "das Geschlecht" gibt es nicht. _Nichts_ in der Natur ist 100% Schwarz oder Weiß. Weshalb es auch Gesetze, selbst simpelste, nur mit ellenlangen Anhängen für die ganzen Ausnahmen gibt. Eine binäre Einteilung ist angenehm einfach, mag enorm menschlich sein, aber trifft halt nicht auf alle zu. Leben ist kompliziert.
> 
> ...




Geschlechter gibt es nicht *facepalm*

Na natürlich gibts geschlechter nicht deswegen sind mann und frau ja komplett gleich anatomisch  
Die Gesellschaft ist nicht immer das problem.
Aber es kann halt einfach nicht sein das leute die eine verdrehte ansicht haben dann beim sport als frau mitmachen obwohl sie körperlich ein mann sind das kann nicht funktionieren ANATOMIE!
( Wo die Gesellschaft sich dann verblenden lässt und das auch noch aus hirnverbrannten Gründen zulässt)
Ich würd auch nicht jemanden als Tier behandeln nur weil er sich für eines hält  wo würden wir da hinkommen?


----------



## Loosa (5. Januar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> "Das Leben findet immer einen Weg"



Und Leben ist einfach geil. In all seinen Formen. Gerade _wegen_ all der Formen! 

So vieles davon verstehe ich nicht. Wissenschaft hat enormes geleistet es zu erklären. Trotzdem liegt so vieles weiter im Verborgenen.
Wie Martina schon schrieb, selbst wenn man etwas nicht versteht, Respekt und Toleranz würden reichen.

Dass manches außerhalb des eigenen Verständnishorizonts liegt, und es einfach akzeptieren, ist aber zugegeben schwer.


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aber ernsthaft. Geschlecht als Problem? Wahrscheinlich weniger für das Individuum, sondern in der gesellschaftlichen Wahrnehmung.


Wenn der Mensch, oder eher ein Großteil der Menschheit sowas Jahrtausend lang durch verschiedene Religionen so eingetrichtert bekommt, dann kann man nicht verlangen das in ein paar Jahren kleinster Zeitspanne der Umbruch im Denken und auch des Abstoßes andersfühlender in der Gesellschaft vollzogen wäre.
Und schon gar nicht wenn im 20. Jahrhundert immer noch in sehr vielen Ländern wo man immer noch im Frühesten dunkelsten Vor Mittelalter denkt zu leben und nur weil es in vollkommen irr leitenden fanatisch sogenannten Religiösen Büchern steht tausende Menschen dafür immer noch Jährlich verfolgt und auf bestialische Weise dafür Hingerichtet werden. So schnell geht das Umdenken nun einmal nicht meine Damen und Herren.
Es wird die Zeit kommen wo so etwas ganz Normal ist und es auch nirgendwo mehr steht weil es niemand mehr als Aufreißer braucht, weil es eben Normal ist, aber die Zeit ist eben noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## DaveID86 (5. Januar 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und Leben ist einfach geil. In all seinen Formen. Gerade _wegen_ all der Formen!
> 
> ...selbst wenn man etwas nicht versteht, Respekt und Toleranz würden reichen.
> Dass manches außerhalb des eigenen Verständnishorizonts liegt, und es einfach akzeptieren, ist aber zugegeben schwer.



Das hat mMn nichts mit Verständnishorizonts zu tun. Die Idee der ganzen Transgenderbewegung ist doch nur die, dass all deren Probleme verschwinden wenn ich das Geschlecht anerkenne welches als welchen Sie sich Identifizieren.
Das ist nonsene. Man muss sich nur mal die Transgender-Selbstmordrate und den USA ansehen, die liegt bei 40% (!). Und laut dieser Studie macht es keinen unterschied ob die als das akzeptiert werden was sie sich einbilden zu sein oder nicht.


----------



## Loosa (5. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn der Mensch, oder eher ein Großteil der Menschheit sowas Jahrtausend lang durch verschiedene Religionen so eingetrichtert bekommt, dann kann man nicht verlangen das in ein paar Jahren kleinster Zeitspanne der Umbruch im Denken und auch des Abstoßes andersfühlender in der Gesellschaft vollzogen wäre.



Da hast du absolut recht.
Ich sehe es aber als positives Zeichen unserer Entwicklung, _dass_ man darüber diskutieren, oder es vielleicht auch akzeptieren kann. 

Christliche (bzw. kulturelle Definition): Mann - Frau. Basta.

Die Grafik von Wiki finde ich etwas lebensnaher. 99,irgendwas% mögen in das binäre Schema passen. Würden nichtmal im Traum denken, dass sie da keine 100% erfüllen, aber passen weit genug rein. Nur... das Leben ist ein schwammiger Sumpf. 
Mir wachsen etwa nur 5 Barthaare. Da fehlt definitiv ein Gutdünken Männlichkeit! Dafür bekomm ich keine Glatze. 
Aber ein, zwei Genmarker weiter, ... wäre ich dann noch ein Mann? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit zur Klarstellung: die Grafik hat nicht unbedingt was mit Transgender zu tun. Sie dient nur zur Veranschaulichung meines Arguments gegen das binäre System, und dass immer alles so eindeutig wäre.


----------



## Loosa (5. Januar 2020)

DaveID86 schrieb:


> Das hat mMn nichts mit Verständnishorizonts zu tun. Die Idee der ganzen Transgenderbewegung ist doch nur die, dass all deren Probleme verschwinden wenn ich das Geschlecht anerkenne welches als welchen Sie sich Identifizieren.
> Das ist nonsene. Man muss sich nur mal die Transgender-Selbstmordrate und den USA ansehen, die liegt bei 40% (!). Und laut dieser Studie macht es keinen unterschied ob die als das akzeptiert werden was sie sich einbilden zu sein oder nicht.



Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit da eine Bewegung dahintersteckt. Alle Probleme verschwinden lassen dürfte aber nicht der Hintergrund sein.
Eher ein, "hey, ich bin vielleicht nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der Menschheit, aber mich gibt es auch"?

Manche Menschen haben ein äußerlich eindeutiges Geschlecht, sind dieses aber nicht. Ab von den Menschen die bei Geburt biologisch dermaßen nicht einzuordnen sind, dass es "angepasst" wird. Zu oft falsch. Über das Warum kann und will ich nicht spekulieren. Bin ehrlich froh, dass ich nicht persönlich betroffen damit zu kämpfen habe.

Aber ich akzeptiere es als Fakt, dass es mehr gibt als die äußeren Geschlechtsmerkmale.
Ich kann es als Außenstehender nicht verstehen oder nachempfinden. Aber ich kann zumindest versuchen offen zu sein.


Und was erlaubt sich der Produzent plötzlich falsch verstanden worden zu sein?!!111
Die ganze Diskussion für die Katz. Oder den Katz!


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Januar 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da hast du absolut recht.
> Ich sehe es aber als positives Zeichen unserer Entwicklung, _dass_ man darüber diskutieren, oder es vielleicht auch akzeptieren kann.
> 
> Christliche (bzw. kulturelle Definition): Mann - Frau. Basta.
> ...



Ich versuche es rein mit der Biologie zu halten, demnach gibt es zwei Geschlechter sowie Kombinationen daraus, die sich durch X und Y Chromosom bzw. eben deren Kombinationen ergeben. 
Von daher halte ich z.B. die von dir gepostete Grafik für Politik und nicht für Wissenschaft. (Sie zeigt ja auch eher sexuelle Neigungen).

Das "Verhalten" und Empfinden wiederum ergibt sich u.a. aus der Menge von Testosteron und Östrogen und anderer Hormone sowie, wie aktiv die linke bzw. rechte Gehirnhälfte ist. 

Diese unzähligen Faktoren sowie zum Teil auch eine gewisse Sozialisation führen dazu, welche sexuelle Neigung wie ausgeprägt ist. Wobei sich das bei jedem Menschen im Laufe seines Lebens durchaus auch ändern kann. So experimentieren Kinder gerade im vorpupertärem Alter gerne mit beiden Geschlechtern und bei älteren Menschen, insbesondere Männer, wo im Alter weniger Testosteron Ausstoß vorhanden ist, zeigen sich offener für bisexuelle Handlungen, während bei beiden Geschlechtern auch die Asexualitätsrate zunimmt. 

Das Problem ist einfach, dass diese ganze Thematik, genau wie beim Rassismus, insbesondere durch die Extremsituationen in den USA auch bei uns inzwischen extrem politisch geladen ist, sodass ein neutrales, rein Fakten basiertes Diskutieren aufgrund verschiedener sich gegenseitig ablehnender und sofort angeifernder Ideologien explosiv aufgeladen ist, was es ja leider so schwierig macht darüber vernünftig zu sprechen. 

Vor "wenigen" Jahrzehnten galt Homosexualität noch als Krankheit, da hat sich inzwischen viel getan. Andere sexuelle Ausprägungen hingegen werden immer noch als Krankheit - und das im harmlosesten Fall - gesehen. Ein Pädophiler kann selbst in der aufgeklärtesten und tolerantesten westlichen Gesellschaft froh sein, wenn man ihn nicht sofort wegsperrt sondern eben "nur" als krank betrachtet. Dabei kann der genausowenig für seine sexuelle Orientierung wie jeder andere auch. 

Man sollte da auch klar zwischen sexueller Orientierung und einem sexuellen Fetisch, der letztlich maximal eine Untergruppe der sexuellen Orientierung darstellt, unterscheiden, da hier weniger Biologie als eben Soziologie zum Tragen kommt. Ästhetisches Empfinden betrifft eben nicht nur, welche Klamotten wir schick finden sondern auch, welche Körperteile bzw. das Aussehen dieser. Und da spielen kulturelle Trends eine große Rolle. Genauso wie es möglich ist seine sexuellen Neigungen in einer offenen Gesellschaft leichter auszuweiten.


----------



## Worrel (5. Januar 2020)

Man sollte der entsprechenden Situation entsprechend differenzieren: Suche ich einen Partner, mag die gezeigte Grafik hilfreich sein. Geht es aber darum, ob Mensch X bei der Männer- oder Frauen Mannschaft mitspielen darf, gibt es eigentlich nur M, F und Sonderfälle, bei denen die Konstitution des jeweiligen Menschen zu berücksichtigen ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Januar 2020)

Die Aussage, dass Trans-Frauen generell keinen biologischen Vorteil haben und problemlos in Wettbewerben bei den Frauen teilnehmen können, ist imo ziemlich eindeutig falsch. Dafür gibt es etliche Beispiele. 
Das heißt nicht, dass es immer unfair ist. Es gibt hierbei wie in so vielen Dingen kein schwarz und weiß, sondern viel grau. Aber in einigen Fällen ist es unfair. Mit Fallon Fox gab es ein Beispiel im Bereich Mixed Martial Arts. 
Ein weiteres Beispiel aus dem Bereicht Weightlifting: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...criticism-of-transgender-policy-idUSKCN1UP0F0
Leider wird man heutzutage für Kritik an ähnliche Beispielen oft als transfeindlich oder ähnliches abgestempelt. Aber Kritik muss eben erlaubt sein und ist in vielen Fällen angebracht. Biologisch gibt es eben doch körperliche Unterschiede und die verschwinden nicht von jetzt auf gleich, schon gar nicht, wenn es sich um Menschen fortgeschrittenen Alters handelt, deren Körper sich bereits voll entwickelt hat.


----------

